# How do you teach a young pup to give?



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got my first pup, a yellow lab. She was 7 weeks old when we brought her home and has been retrieving almost since we picked her up. She loves it. But when it comes to her giving me the dummy she gets very aggresive. The scars on my fingers prove this. Any advice on how to get a young pup to give when she brings the dummy back? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

How old is she now?


----------



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

She is 5 months to the day. Sitting is usually not a problem unless she is distracted by someone else or another dog. Getting her to come to me in certain situations is another problem. I work with her almost everyday and I am getting some good advice from family members but getting her to give me the dummy has been a struggle and lately has been painful!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Read the thread on Drop.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

curl her lip between her tooth and your finger with a little pressure and give what ever command you will use. she will let go. then praise her. good luck


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

the lip curl is great advice. Then praise, praise. One more bit of advice. Dont take it too soon. If you do your dog may learn to drop the item as they approach, 2 feet away, 5 feet away, when you reach, etc... Instead- when the dog arrives, praise praise praise. Let em hold onto it for a while. Then go through the give command, and praise the result. Taking the item too soon can teach bad habits, and they should enjoy the fact they brought it back, not be worried you are going to take their prize away too soon.


----------



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you! I will give it a try. She brings it back to me, but...she runs past me and comes over after that. If I wait and praise her and then grab for it she either bites down on my hand or she lowers her head and backs away.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=40477


----------

